# Bike swaps? whats the deal-e-o?



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

so, i'm trying to figure out why such a populated area like LA and Orange county doesn't have a bike swap? seems odd.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Seems to me I saw a couple of postings on the forum in the last year or so, but, yeah, they are scarce. I've got a ton of stuff I'd like to sell, but don't like doing the eBay routine (not that that bothers you, obviously).

What I really miss is the "used bike lot" that the Supergo store in Fountain Valley had years ago, where you could drop off bikes to sell on consignment. Great idea--I used to drive down from 2 counties away just to browse--but they didn't get enough action to justify it.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Seems to me I saw a couple of postings on the forum in the last year or so, but, yeah, they are scarce. I've got a ton of stuff I'd like to sell, but don't like doing the eBay routine (not that that bothers you, obviously).
> 
> What I really miss is the "used bike lot" that the Supergo store in Fountain Valley had years ago, where you could drop off bikes to sell on consignment. Great idea--I used to drive down from 2 counties away just to browse--but they didn't get enough action to justify it.



do you have any fun retro mountain bike stuff?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Not sure how you'd define "retro"...*

...I don't have any original Ritchey/Fisher/Murray Repack-era relics or anything like that. Early '90s is as far back as I go.


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*Some small stuff*

You're right about the lack of swaps. Maybe its because of the large number of garage sales and regular "flea markets" that are held in the area.

FYI: theres is a montly motorcycle swap meet at Long Beach's Veteran's Memorial stadium (and several other places around SoCal). It usually includes a few people selling bicycle stuff. Also, several of the yearly rides (e.g., the Tour de Sewer) have swaps as part of the event.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

obfg said:


> You're right about the lack of swaps. Maybe its because of the large number of garage sales and regular "flea markets" that are held in the area.
> 
> FYI: theres is a montly motorcycle swap meet at Long Beach's Veteran's Memorial stadium (and several other places around SoCal). It usually includes a few people selling bicycle stuff. Also, several of the yearly rides (e.g., the Tour de Sewer) have swaps as part of the event.


i tried tour de sewer and not one single vender showed up. big waste of time. 

also tried the Long Beach thing. thats just bikers (the Harley type), BMX old school'ers and beach cruiser guys. 

we need to get the Encino Velodrome to do something big. i heard they have a swap once in a while but it's not advertised and very few people even know about it. it's about time we coach some of that good stuff out of peoples Garages. 

maybe Veloswap should come to LA. they go to San Francisco and Denver. those towns already have many swaps. LA has virtually none. i'f i had the $$ i would promote it but i dont


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*culture*



vdubbusrider said:


> we need to get the Encino Velodrome to do something big. i heard they have a swap once in a while but it's not advertised and very few people even know about it. it's about time we coach some of that good stuff out of peoples Garages.
> 
> maybe Veloswap should come to LA. they go to San Francisco and Denver. those towns already have many swaps. LA has virtually none. i'f i had the $$ i would promote it but i dont


I agree with the Encino velodrome swap idea. That could have potential. Getting the guys & gals at The Bicycle Kitchen behind the movement would be good as well. Anything to get rid of, and grow beyond the sad Bike Expo at the L.A. convention center is fine by me.

Last year I found a weekend special on airfare the same date as VeloSwap SF. So I flew up from L.A. with an empty messenger bag, shopped 'til I dropped, then flew home that night. When I arrived there was a HUGE line of people wrapped around the Cow Palace waiting for the doors to open, like an N*Sync concert or something  It was a mad scramble once the doors opened, everyone looking for the *perfect* deal. Some of my takings were a $20 titanium stem, a $5 wool jersey and pista drop bars for $5.

The bike culture in L.A. is just now starting to gel, IMO. You can't compare L.A. to SF, Seattle, Denver/Boulder, NYC, etc...yet. The Bicycle Film Festival was just here in L.A. last weekend, for the first time ever, after 5 years in NYC and SF. 7,000 people turned out in NY for it. L.A. had a pretty impressive turnout and you can tell that there is a growing swell of passionate cyclists. Its only going to continue if you & me support these events and push for more things like Encino VeloSwap. It's not really a matter of money, moreso of lots of pushy people wanting something bad enough.

Make it happen, Cap'n
HW


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

good. it sounds like someone else has the swapping bug.  i'll drop a line to the Encino guys and see what they say. if they hold it i'll pass the word over then net until everybody knows about it. HD, you do the same and it could be pretty impressive.


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*It's a hit or miss proposition*

The last time I was at Tour de Sewer there were a couple of dozen swappers, but that was four yeara ago. The LB meet is really a hit or miss thing. It's a motorcycle swap, but they do a little bicycle stuff. I've been there and seen nothing and been there and seen some cool stuff. Never more than four or five bicycle swappers, though. And beach cruisers are the primary thing.




vdubbusrider said:


> i tried tour de sewer and not one single vender showed up. big waste of time.
> 
> also tried the Long Beach thing. thats just bikers (the Harley type), BMX old school'ers and beach cruiser guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

The Sandy Eggo Velodrome has twice yearly swap meets. One the first week of April and the second is somewhere around the first week of Nov. 

Keep an eye out.

M


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*exactly*

great for you SD folks...

but I'm in L.A. and I want my own, so waaaaah. 

hopefully coming soon.




MShaw said:


> The Sandy Eggo Velodrome has twice yearly swap meets. One the first week of April and the second is somewhere around the first week of Nov.
> 
> Keep an eye out.
> 
> M


----------

